# Christchurch's Museum of Electricity closes its doors



## TonyS (Dec 4, 2012)

As the title says really. It’s only a small place, which unfortunately I haven’t had the chance to visit. Others in the electrical trade have given it glowing reports.

http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/ne...rch_s_Museum_of_Electricity_closes_its_doors/

A petition has been set up to try to get it reopened. It would be appreciated if you would sign it 
http://www.activism.com/en_GB/petition/save-southern-electric-museum-of-electricity/40995 

It’s a great educational tool that the do gooders are denying our kids.


----------



## krela (Dec 4, 2012)

Taken from that article...



> Scottish and Southern Energy (SSE), which funds the museum, dedicated to the history of electricity, said it could not afford the necessary "seven figure sum" redevelopment works.



Taken from SSE press release about profits for the first 6 months of this year... 



> SSE, one of the UK's biggest energy suppliers, has seen half-year profits surge by 38.3%.
> 
> The company made £397.5m in the six months to the end of September, compared with £287.4m in the same period last year..



*cough cough*


----------



## TonyS (Dec 5, 2012)

SUMS it all all up.


----------



## teeheehee (Dec 5, 2012)

Been there its just down the road from me its a good way to spend a afternoon , reckon it will become luxury houses as it backs on to water meadows and the river avon


----------

